# Tuesday 10-9-07



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out last night hoping to take advantage of the relatively calm windbefore the itgot out of hand again. Started on the south side of the sound. There was just too much ripple with the north wind so we eventually moved to the north side of the sound where it was alittle more protected. The viz there was great, with my light I had a good 5 feet of viz in 1.5ft depth.Saw some crabs and sting rays, including one that was at least 4 feet across. It was very near the boat after we returned from wading, in about one foot of water. Did some topwater chuncking butnever a hit. Never saw any flatties. It was a very comfortable night, supposed to drop 10 degrees by tonight. Maybe that will get them moving. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sorry you didnt gig any. Hey! If your superstious, better luck next time.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like you had about the same luck i had my last few trips. good thing for me is it cant get much worse!!!


----------

